# It's the Boston Globe Again



## Pancakeman (May 18, 2003)

Before I start Here Is my reply in editorial fashion

I do not have the ordinary mans job. I am a Cop. When I go to work Crime does not make appointments. Your safety is always my concern never have I not gone down an alley in a rush to assist another police man or search for some criminal who just rob or raped someone. I am a working sergeant in a city where a hundred years ago the streets were cow paths. I have great officers who worked with me on the midnight shift. If my job was for merit I would be the Police Commissioner today. Now for the Globe's point of view.

An article is being written by Boston Globe Reporter Donovan Slack on tuesday or thursday or someday soon and it is going to bash the working cop. The cops like myself who is raising a family doing his job. She contacted me at home @9:00pm and informed me I am under investigation and one of four officers being targeted for overlapping my details. Now mind you my mother raised no fool. Slack is writing a story and telling the public I double dip I submitted two cards for the same date and time frame as another job on the same date. Is she all right ? She tells me her investigation has been on going for two years and she has found 1285 mistakes on the detail cards. The investigation is from December 2001 to July 2004. allot of cops are being named. I am very upset that globe is accusing me of corruption. My Integrity is something I don't give away but i have to endure the embarrassment. My family won't know about what I am going to write now but they will see the double dipping story. They are not going to write about my job performance getting guns off the street. catching suspects in shootings nor even catching B and E suspects. All they want to do is sell newspapers with this story. You know what is funny stupid me will go back to work after vacation and continue to do the same work I just mentioned. Thank God for integrity and thank god I love my job. Everything gets washed out in the end. The truth will sent you free. Happy Trails.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

National Enquirer, Planet Sun, Star Magazine &amp; The Boston Globe..... :?: 

I don't see a difference. :?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Pancakeman,

I've' got you back man. Hold you head high and don't worry about this shitsmoochers story. Your integrity is everything, a "story" cannot take that away.


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*First off how did she acquire your home phone number? Her term "under investigation" meaning who, Professional Standards or the "El Globo"? How did she gain access to over 30 months of detail sheets? Why wasn't the union advised of her access if it was above board? I smell Commissioner Martha Stewart's cooking in all this. Some believed things would change when Martha became Commissioner. Yeah, right. "Meet the new boss, same as the old boss."

As for Donovan Slack, back in the old days information about where this reporter lived, type of car she drives, and other information would be learned and given to the members. This way if a member felt they had some thoughts or comments to offer on this upcoming story, they could contact the reporter 24/7. Plus if you were lucky enough to see them driving down the street you could stop them and say hello.*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mark,

You're absolutely right buddy. Touche! What comes around goes around. I'm certainly happy that this upcoming expose will help keep my family and the public safer at night!!!!!!!
:uc: 

Why doesn't she go to Iraq and report some real news?
:roll:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Goddamn reporters are always out looking to bash law enforcement. I am sick to death of reading what some airhead pen-pusher, who thinks stress is trying to decide what flavor iced latte to buy, get up on her high horse to "enlighten" the public about what law enforcement or the military is all about. All of us have jobs that are tough enough without some scumbag sticking his/her notebook into it! :FT: :up: :FT:

I've heard this said a hundred times before (including on this board): if I can't trust the media to be accurate on something I know about, then how can I trust them on something I have no knowledge of?


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Its seems like the globe does these exposes once a year or so. Its come to the point were I think that anything LE/military related in the globe is not worth reading because it will be biased and agenda driven.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear that the story is going be written. Personally I read the Herald, Howie Carr is the Bomb! :twisted: Everytime the globe calls me to subscribe to the Globe I tell them No thanks my dog is house broken already and hang up.= Just my 2 cents


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

If it makes you feel any better I was listed in the Herald a few years back, only braging rights I had was that I got on the second page, second to the search for ******! Its comical after the heet dies down and the fact that my plate was queried like 50 times that day. Let em write the article, the public forgets the next day.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

bump to the top


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

The Boston Globe has always been anti police. I have noticed since they were bought out by the NY Times that it has gotten even worse. Another nasty little practice I have noticed is that when you write a letter to the editor questioning some of their facts. They mysteriously edit those concerns out of your letter. Other than using it for bird cage lining, or the real estate section I find no use for the Globe.


----------

